# Best way to get Eheim canister filter tubing (12mm/16mm) to fit (12/16) adapter?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I have an plastic adapter thats meant to fit this tubing but it is almost impossible to get it on.

Do I heat the tubing via steam to get the tubing to fit? What's the best way to do this?

Thanks


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

We hooked up our 16/22 hoses to a uv sterilizer with a hair dryer and a lot of patience. Heat it slowly, and once it conforms, it'll stay that way which makes cleaning down the road much easier.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I softened the end of the hoses in a container of freshly boiled water. Doesn't take long, maybe 10 seconds.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed, hot water works well.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I softened the end of the hoses in a container of freshly boiled water. Doesn't take long, maybe 10 seconds.





Rastapus said:


> Agreed, hot water works well.


As Grant and Rob both said, emersing in freshly boiled water works extremely well. This also works well for CO2 proof tubing.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It quick swipe of plumber silicon will help a lot  Still should soften with hot water.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i just use hot tap water, normally its enough


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. The boiled water technique worked like a charm. (The hair-dryer technique is interesting as well, but didn't try that one.)


----------

